
51 recovered Covid-19 patients test positive again in South Korea - finphil
https://nypost.com/2020/04/07/51-recovered-coronavirus-patients-test-positive-again-in-south-korea/
======
Fjolsvith
And yet from the article:

 _Paul Hunter, an infectious diseases professor at the University of East
Anglia, told MailOnline that the cases were far more likely to be
“reactivations” — or even just a sign of current testing being flawed.

“Personally, I think the most likely explanation is that the clearance samples
were false negative,” Hunter told the site._

